# Getting ready to buy first sprayer



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Do not own a sprayer, but have some experience. One of my former partners had a small one (too covered in paint to remember the brand), and when I was production manager at another paint company we had three different Gracos including one of the larger gas powered/electric models.

One of the guys that works for us has a Graco 795 and we used to paint a metal roof job (very quickly ). He has offered to bring it for when we need it, but we needed it for shutters on Friday and he had truck troubles and could not bring it. I rented one to spray the shutters.

So I think it is time I got one. I want to chase some more commercial work - so I would like to be able to spray dryfall and also exterior paint - since I do a lot of exterior repaints.

My PPG/Porter rep wants to sell me a 395, while my SW rep says that is too small a pump for me. He likes the Titan 440, but even mentioned checking out the local pawn shops for a larger sprayer. My BM store stocks titan 440's.

I saw a 1095 on local Craigslist for less than $1000 - and think that might be the way to go. ANY thoughts


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

A 1095 is a dynamite rig:thumbsup:
How many gallons through it?


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't know yet, he could not answer that question on the phone.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I looked at the pic. I have the same model. I would try to push him towards $800.00.
I have sprayed block filler through mine. They are a really good pump. Maybe a little big for something like a few shutters, but it will spray houses all day long, day after day.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you. Like I said in the initial post, I do a lot of exterior repaints and use Duration, Permanizer, MoorGard or Aura (usually Aura). We have one coming up that is painted brick and I really want to spray it - they want Porter so we will be using Permanizer which has the consistency of pudding


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are going to be spraying thick materials, get the largest pump you can afford.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> If you are going to be spraying thick materials, get the largest pump you can afford.


This has always been my suggestion as well.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> This has always been my suggestion as well.


What's the worse that can happen? You don't spray heavy materials so the pump does not work hard. Seems like a recipe for long pump life.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> What's the worse that can happen? You don't spray heavy materials so the pump does not work hard. Seems like a recipe for long pump life.


Makes perfect sense to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

We have a Graco 395, a Titan 440 and a Graco 1095....(we have like 10 sprayers) and I would go with the 1095 all day. You might not do much block filler, but the day that you do and you don't have the 1095 is the day you will regret not owning one.

Don't get me wrong, the 395 is a fine machine, and I have even sprayed block filler with it, but it's on the borderline of almost being easier to just roll it from a bucket. You certainly aren't going to be doing any favors for the guy backrolling for you by using a 395.

The Titan is a sort of meh machine. We have 2, and the ball gets stuck constantly in both, which stinks because we take meticulous care of all of our machines. When it works, it works well, but it still gets smoked by the 1095 in more or less every application I can think of.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DarthPainter said:


> We have a Graco 395, a Titan 440 and a Graco 1095....(we have like 10 sprayers) and I would go with the 1095 all day. You might not do much block filler, but the day that you do and you don't have the 1095 is the day you will regret not owning one.


The great thing about the 1095 is that it can be dialed down for fine finshing like the 695 so you can actually handle spraying things like cabinets with it and crank it up for heavily bodied elastos.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

Exactly. If he can get the 1095 for a reasonable price, and it was well cared for, then it's very nearly the perfect machine. There are, of course, larger, more powerful spray machines, but I've yet to encounter a situation where they're needed. Our 1595 more or less just sits around collecting dust.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Got rained out today at 2pm so i looked at the 1095. It has sprayed just under 700 gallons and appears to be well maintained - all the filters were clean. Everyone I have talked to has said go for it. So I think we are getting it. The guy is pretty firm on the price - I always like to haggle 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

700 gallons on a 1095 means it could be due for new packings and check out the piston for scoring issues. Usually Graco pistons start showing their age after about 350 gallons.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Got the 1095 and used it last weekend to spray a couple of table tops for a good customer. Way overkill, but it worked great and she was really happy. Mostly I used it to see it work with paint and to check the tips that came with it. One was no good.

We are using it tomorrow to spray spindles around a Veranda/deck.

THanks for all the input and advise.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

jmda said:


> Got the 1095 and used it last weekend to spray a couple of table tops for a good customer. Way overkill, but it worked great and she was really happy. Mostly I used it to see it work with paint and to check the tips that came with it. One was no good.
> 
> We are using it tomorrow to spray spindles around a Veranda/deck.
> 
> THanks for all the input and advise.


Glad to hear you are liking your new unit.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

jmda said:


> My PPG/Porter rep wants to sell me a 395, while my SW rep says that is too small a pump for me. He likes the Titan 440, but even mentioned checking out the local pawn shops for a larger sprayer. My BM store stocks titan 440's.
> 
> I saw a 1095 on local Craigslist for less than $1000 - and think that might be the way to go. ANY thoughts


 
The 440's are long time classics, and in the past are good rigs--but I would probably choose the Graco 390 because of service, parts and lifespan. Capacity-wise they are similar.

Is the craigslist 1095 a MX I or MX II? In either case I'd grab it for that money.

As stated before, the 1095 is going to loaf along--but the type and volume of material still wears on the packings--just a bit less with a larger capacity rig. And yes, the 1095 can be turned down for fine finishing--it does well.

The biggest downside is a large rig like a 1095 is it doesn't like anything shorter than a 50 foot hose--back pressure with a large volume rig and short hose is tough on seals and such. Also, it sucks up most of a gallon before paint comes out the other end.......kinda' makes it tricky when doing a one gallon job--your sucking solvent almost before you've even started spraying.......

Casey


----------

